# ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!



## alhor (12 فبراير 2008)

تعرف علي الألهه المصرية الفرعونية القديمة

رع

آتون

آمون

أبيس

أنوبيس

أوزيريس

إمحوتب

إيبة

إيزيس

بتاح

تحوت

حتحور

حورس

خونسو

مونت

هابي

نخبيت


أهم الألهة المصرية هو الأله رع وكان يرمز له بقرص الشمس .


 رع 

رع أو (أمون-رع) هو إله الشمس لدى المصريين القدماء، وكان إلهًا رئيسًا في الدين المصري القديم في عصر الأسرة الخامسة، وكان يُرمز إليه بقرص الشمس أو شمس منتصف النهار.

تمركزت عبادته بداية في مدينة (أون) أو (هليوبوليس) كما أسماها اليونانيون.. و كلمة "أون" المصرية تعني مدينة الشمس.

الأسرات التالية ضمّت (رع) إلى (حورس) ليصير الإله (رع-حورس) الذي حكم السماء والأرض والعالم السفلي.. وقد ارتبط الإله الجديد بالصقر.

طبقًا لـ(E. A. Wallis Budge) كان (رع) هو إله التوحيد لدى المصريين القدماء، وكانت الآلهة الأخرى مجرد أطوار أو أشكال أو وجوه للإله (رع) نفسه.

ترتيلة كُتبتْ (في العام 1370 ق.م تقريبًا)؛ للتشديد على الطبيعة الوحدانية لـ(رع)؛ لمواجهة الشرك بالإله الواحد، فيها عدة آلهة موصوفة كأشكال لـ(رع) وليس كما وجدوا حقيقة.

يتبع​


----------



## alhor (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*




آتون

آتون (Aten, Aton) نعم هو الإله الذي أعلن عنه الملك أخناتون واعتبر الشمس الاله الموحد الذي لا شريك له ونور آتون يفيد جميع الأجناس. 

وكان قدماء المصريين يوحدون الله قبل دعوة التوحيد التي تبناها الملك أخناتون. 

فدعوة التوحيد كانت قائمة حيث كان قدماء المصريين يطلقون علي الله الموحد عدة أسماء حسب منطقة عبادته. 

ففي عين شمس (هيليوبوليس) كان يطلق عليه أتوم وفي ممفيس بتاح وفي الأشمونين تحوت وفي طيبة آمون و حورس في الأقصر وخنوم في أسوان وآتون في تل العمارنة. 

فهذه كانت أسماء الإله الأعظم خالق الكون والحياة. 

فلقد كان قدماء المصريين ينظرون إليه على أنه إله واحد أزلي لم يكن قبله شيء وخالف الآلهة وكل شيء ونظم الدنيا. 

إلا أن قدماء المصريين أشركوا به وشاركوا معه آلهة أخرى. 

إلا أن الإله أتوم ظل بأسمائه القديمة الإله الأكبر لهذه الآلهة. 

لكن أخناتون جعله الإله الأكبر لم يشرك له. 

لكن بعده أشرك قدماء المصريين بآتون.

-=-=0=-=-

أبيس

أبيس (Apis) هي لقب العجول المقدسة التي كانت تدفن في مقابر السرابيوم بسقارة. 

وكان عجل أبيس يرمز للخصوبة وكان يعُبد في منف. 

واعتبره قدماء المصريين روح الأله بتاح. 

لهذا كان يتوج بوضع قرص الشمس بين قرنيه. 

وتم العثور علي تماثيل برونزية له ترجع للحكم الفارسي لمصر. 

وكان العجل يختار أبيض اللون به بقع سوداء بالجبهة والرقبة والظهر. 

وكان يعيش في الحظيرة المقدسة وسط بقراته. 

وعندموته كان الكهنة يدفنونه في جنازة رسمية. 

ثم يتوج عجل آخر كاله بالحظيرة المقدسة وسط احتفالية كبرى.

يتبع​


----------



## alhor (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*



أمون 

إله الريح و الخصوبة؛ أحد الآلهة الرئيسيين في الميثولوجيا المصرية و معنى اسمه الخفي. 

من العسير معرفة كيف كان اسمه ينطق بالضبط لأن الكتابة المصرية القديمة الهيروغليفية كانت تستعمل الحروف الساكنة (الصوامت)، فكان اسمه يكتب ام?ن? و من الممكن أنه كان ينطق أَمِن مع إمالة الكسر إلى الفتح.


اللاهوت

أمون و موتإن عبادة أمون (و أمن?رع فيما بعد) و الديانة المرتبطة بهما من أعقد ثيولوجيات مصر القديمة. في أسمى صوره كان أمن?رع إلها خفيا مثلما يعني اسمه، و لكن لاهوتيا فلم يكن الإله وحده خفيا، بل إن اسمه خفي أيضا و أن شكله لا يمكن إدراكه. 

بكلمات أخرى إن الغموض المحيط بأمون سببه هو كماله المطلق، و في هذا كان مختلفا عن كل الآلهة المصرية الأخرى. 

كانت قداسته بمكان بحيث أنه ظل منفصلا عن الكون المخلوق. 

كان مرتبطا بالهواء و لهذا كان قوة خفية، مما سهل له الترقي كإله أعلى.

اعتبر أمون خالقا لنفسه، (إلا أن مدرسة هِرموبوليس (الأشمونين\شْمون\خِمنو) اللاهوتية الأقدم اعتبرته أحد الآلهة في الأجدود، الثامون المعروف باسمها)، كما كانت له القدرة على التجدد و إعادة خلق نفسه التي مُثلت بقدرته على التحول إلى أفعى و طرح جلده، و مع هذا فقد ظل مختلفا عن الخلق، منفصلا و مستقلا عنه.

بتوحده مع رَع، الشمس، تجلى أمون للخلق، و لهذا جمع أمن?رع في نفسه النقيضين الإلهيين: 

فهو بصفته أمون كان خفيا و غامضا و منفصلا عن العالم، و بصفته رع كان جليا و ظاهرا و مانحا للحياة اليومية. 

بنفس المنطق كان ارتباطه بماعت، المفهوم المصري للعدل و التوازن في الكون.

سهلت طبيعة أمون الخفية اقترانه بالآلهة الأخرى. في طيبة ارتبط أمون بادئ ذي بدء بمونتو، إلهها القديم، ثم جاء اقترانه برَع، و تلى ذلك اقترانه بآلهة أخرى، فعرف بالأسماء أمن?رع?أتوم و أمن?رع?مونتو و أمن?رع?حُراختي و مين?أمن. 

و هنا تجب ملاحظة أن أمون لم يكن يندمج في الآلهة الأخرى لخلق إله جديد، بل كان اقترانه توحدا للقدرة الإلهية.

في أوج عبادة أمون?رع، اقتربت الديانة المصرية كثيرا من كونها ديانة توحيدية، حيث أصبح الآلهة الآخرون أوجهاً لقدرته، أو تجليات له. 

باختصار أصبح هو الإله الأوحد و الأعلى.

كانت زوجته أحيانا تدعى أمونت، الصيغة المؤنثة لأمون، و لكنها غالبا ما كانت تعرف بالاسم موت، و كان لها رأس إنسانة مرتدية التاج المزدوج للوجهين القبلي و البحري، و كان ابنهما هو خونسو، القمر. معاً شكلوا ثالوث طيبة.

ذهب البعض إلى أن أمون كان إلها حديثا نسبيا في الديانة المصرية القديمة، حيث أن عبادته في طيبة - حيث توجد أقدم معابده - لم توثق إلا ابتداء من الأسرة الحادية عشرة، و لكنه في الحقيقة وجد مذكورا في متون الأهرام التي ترجع لعصر الملك أُناس، الأخير في الأسرة الخامسة، و التي تظهره كرمز للقوى الخالقة، متوافقا مع دوره في ثامون هِرموبوليس، مما يعطي وجوده قدما أكبر.

يحتمل أن عبادة أمون بدأت في هِرموبوليس، أو أنه في البداية كان إلها محليا لطيبة عندما كانت لا تزال بلدة غير ذات أهمية كبيرة.


صعوده

عندما ظهرت الأسرة الحادية عشرة من إقليم هيرمونثيس (أرْمـَنـْت)، أو ربما من طيبة نفسها، أغدقت على معبد الكرنك بالتماثيل و العطايا. 

عندما تمكن ملوك الأسرة السابعة عشرة الطيبيون من طرد الهِكسوس، أصبح لأمون، إله العاصمة الملكية، شأن كبير باعتباره حامي مصر.

و عندما حمل ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة السلاح خارج الحدود المصريةالمعروفة حتى ذلك الوقت في حملات عسكرية ناجحة على سورية و النوبة و ليبيا، أصبح أمون إلها قوميا لمصر، تعرف به عالميا، طامسا نور كل الآلهة الآخرين و مثبتا مكانته فوق آلهة البلاد الأجنبية، فشاعت عبادته في النوبة و ليبيا اللتان كانت الثقافة المصرية شائعة فيهما. 

نسب ملوك مصر كل انتصاراتهم و إنجازاتهم و أمجادهم إلى أمون و أغدقوا الثروة و العطايا و الغنائم على معابده. في هذا الوقت حل أمون محل الإله المحارب مونتو كإله رئيس لمدينة طيبة، و أصبح ملكا للآلهة.

أصبح أمون إله النوبة في عصر الأسرة الخامسة و العشرين، كما كان كهنة أمون في مملكة بلانة (ناباتيا) و مِرْوِه يتحكمون في جميع شئون الدولة ، فيختارون الملك و يوجهون حملاته العسكرية، بل و أحيانا يرغمونه على الإنتحار كما ذكر ديودورس الصقلي. 

استمر ذلك حتى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد عندما قام أركامان (Arkamane (Ergamenes)?) بذبح الكهنة.

تواكب صعود أمون إلى مرتبة الإله القومي و العالمي مع ازدياد أهمية طيبة. 

هذا الصعود تسارع مع تولي أمن?محت الأول (سِـحِـتِـپ ?اِب ?رَع) الحكم في طيبة و تأسيسه الأسرة الثانية عشرة، و بلغ أوجَه في عصر الدولة الحديثة عندما كان يُحتفى به في عيد أُپـِت. اقترن اسم أمن?محت مؤسس هذه الأسرة باسم الإله أمون و حمله من بعده ثلاثة من خلفاءه، كما اتخذ ملوك طيبيون عديدون من المملكة الوسطى الاسم نفسه فيما بعد.

في شعائر عيد أُپـِت، كان تمثال أمون يحمل على قارب من الكرنك إلى طيبة (الأقصر) ليحتفى بزواجه من موت بصفته كاموت?إف لينجبا خونسو ليكتمل ثالوث طيبة، و هو في هذا الدور كان يمثل قدرة الخلق.

تمتع أمون بشعبية كبيرة بين الناس حيث كان ينادى بنصير الفقراء، وأنه يحمي الضعيف من القوي، و حامي العدالة، و كان على من يطلب العون من أمون أن يثبت نقاءه أو أن يتطهر من ذنوبه أولا.

كان ارتباط أمون بالملكية المصرية يعني أن يستمد الملك قوته منه باعتباره ابنا له مثل ما حدث عندما وجدت الملكة حَتْشِـپْسوت (ماعت? كارع) فيه نصيرا لها، فعظمته و نفسَها بأن أعلنت أنها ابنته، و بنت معبدها في الدير البحريٍٍ باسمه. و طبقا للاهوت الرسمي في الدولة الحديثة كان أمن?رع هو الذي يحكم مصر من خلال الملك، و يظهر مشيئته من خلال كهنته. 

لكن مع ازدياد أهمية الإله ازدادت قوة كهنته و سطوتهم ففرضوا سيطرتهم على الساحة السياسية، و وصل الحال إلى أن حكمت مصر سلالة من الملوك الكهَّان هي الأسرة الحادية و العشرين.

أمونصُوِّر أمون في هيئة آدمية، مرتديا تاجا يخرج منه شكلان متوازيان، مستطيلان و دائريّا الطرف، ربما يمثلان ريشتان عظيمتان من ذيل الصقر المستعارتان من الإله مين. 

يوجد نمطان شائعان لتصويره: في واحد منهما يصور جالسا على عرش، و في الآخر يصور في وضع القضيب منتصبا (ithyphallic) ممسكا في يده سوطا، تماما مثلما صور الإله مين. 

و من المرجح أن هذا التصوير الأخير هو شكله الأصلي الذي عرف به باعتباره إلها للخصوبة، الذي يؤدي أمامه الملك الطقوس الشعائرية الرمزية لفلاحة الأرض أو حصاد الغلة.

إبان الأسرة الثامنة عشرة اعتبرت الإوزة المصرية (chenalopex) مقدسة كتجسد لأمون، و لكنه كان يُمثل أكثر باعتباره الكبش وفير الصوف ذي القرنين المعقوفين الذين أصبحا يعرفان باسمه قرنا أمون و وجد ممثلا بهذه الصورة منذ عهد أمنحوتب الثالث . 

(في المقابل ارتبط نوع الكباش المحلي القديم ذي الشعر المرسل و القرون المستقيمة المبرومة بالإله خنوم). 

كما ظهر أيضا في صورة إنسان برأس ضفدع، ممثلا لدوره في الأجدود.أحيانا كان اسم الإله الشمس رع يقرن باسم أمون ليصبح أمن?رع، خصوصا عندما كان يشار إليه باعتباره "ملك الآلهة" ابتداء من الأسرة الثامنة عشرة، حيث كان حكم السموات في الكوزمولوجيا المصرية للإله رع. 

عندما نقل أمنمحت الأول العاصمة إلى اتجتاوي (عند طرف الدلتا؛ لم تكتشف بعد و يمكن أن تكون ليشت) ازدادت أهمية هذا الاقتران برَع سياسيا و لاهوتيا و هو ما كان أمرا منطقيا بالنسبة لإله متفوق كأمون، الذي كان يلقب أيضا "ملك تاجي الأرضين".

في العصور اليونانية كان أمون?رع أحيانا يصور برأس رجل ملتح و جسم جعران و جناحي صقر و قدمي إنسان و مخالب أسد، و ذلك بقصد إضفاء صفات عديدة و مختلفة عليه.


الأفول

بدءا من حكم تحوتمس الرابع من الأسرة الثامنة عشرة و في الوقت الذي وصلت فيه عبادة أمون إلى أوجها، بدأ تقديس صورة مجردة للشمس تتمثل في أتِن، بالظهور. 

حتى أحمس مؤسس الأسرة وُجد نقش يمتدحه بأنه أتن عندما يسطع. وصلت عبادة أتن إلى الأوج عندما حرم الملك أمنحتب الرابع، الذي أصبح الملك الموحد أخِن?اتِن عبادة أمون. 

فشل أخِن?اتِن في فرض عبادة الإله أتِن على الشعب كما فشل في القضاء على سطوة كهنة أمون الأقوياء، فعادت الديانة القديمة إلى ما كانت عليه بعد موته و دمرت آثار و معابد أتن و هجرت عاصمته أخِتْ?اتِن (العمارنة) إلى طيبة مرة أخرى على يد خليفته توت?عنخ?أمون. 

في الفترة التي تلت عودة عبادة أمون كتبت ترانيم و صلوات لأمن?رع تكاد تكون توحيدية في صياغتها و معناها.

بعد زوال الأسرة العشرين تحول مركز الثقل عن طيبة و بدأت سلطة أمون في الخفوت. 

حاول الملوك الكهنة في الأسرة الحادية و العشرين حفظ هيبة أمون بقدر استطاعتهم، و مع أن عاصمة الأسرة الثانية و العشرون كانت في الشمال، إلا أن كهنة أمون استمروا في لعب دور هام في العاصمة العتيقة طيبة.

باستمرار ضعف الحكم ازداد الانقسام بين الوجهين القبلي و البحري، و بدءا من ذلك الزمان كان تبجيل الملوك النوبيين لأمون الذي سادت عبادته في أرضهم طويلا هو الذي حفظ لطيبة مكانتها، فجعلوها عاصمة ملكهم بالرغم من أن ثروتهم و نفوذهم الثقافي لم يكونا بالتأثير الكافي.

كان أمون هو إله طيبة حتى في زمن تدهورها، بالإضافة إلى أنه كان الإله الأهم لعدد من حواضر الدلتا و معابد صغيرة عديدة من بلدة الهيبة في مصر الوسطى إلى كانوپس على البحر المتوسط (بالقرب من أبي قير)؛ كما كان يمثل إلى حد ما التطلعات القومية المحلية لمصر العليا في مواجهة مصر الوسطى و الدلتا.


عرافة سيوة

كانت عرافة شهيرة قد تأسست لعدة قرون في معبد أمون في واحة سيوة في الصحراء الليبية و التي كانت تتمتع باستقلالية كبيرة عن ملوك وادي النيل، و اشتهرت عندما اختفت بدون أثر الحملة الفارسية التي وجهها قمبيز لتدمير المعبد.

اشتهرت عرافة أمون عند الإغريق لدرجة أن الإسكندر الأكبر ارتحل إليها بعد معركة إسّوس ليحصل على مباركتها و ليتوج ملكا على مصر و ليسمى ابنا لأمون، كما كان ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة يعتبرون أبناء أمون، الذي أخصب الملكة الأم ، و أحيانا ما ارتدوا قرني الكبش، و هكذا صور الإسكندر مرتديهما على العملات المضروبة.


علاقته بآلهة أخرى

وجد إله أمازيغي له اسم مشابه و يتشابه مع أمون في بعض صفاته هو حمون، و تشكل سيوة نقطة استناد رئيسية لنظرية تقترح وجود علاقة ما بينهما، كما توجد دراسات توضح أن علاقة ما قد توجد بينهما بافتراض أن اسمه مشتق من كلمة أمازيغية (التي تمت بصلة قرابة للمصرية في نفس العائلة اللغوية) تعني 'ماء' و إن كان هذا غير مؤكد في ضوء المعارف الحالية. 

كما يعتقد النوبيون أنه أصلا من منطقة جبل بركل (حاليا في شمال السودان). 

و من المحتمل أنه كانت توجد آلهة محلية لدى هذه الشعوب تشبه في صفاتها أمون مما سهل تقبلها له فدمجت بينه و بين آلهتها المحلية كما تشرب هو صفاتها لديهم، و من المحتمل أيضا أنه وجدت لأمون أصول مغرقة في القدم (ربما تعود إلى ما قبل التاريخ) لدى الشعوب الأفريقية القديمة التي تشكل أصول كل هذه الشعوب من نوبيين و أمازيغ و باقي سكان وادي النيل.

باعتباره ملكا للآلهة، ربط اليونانيون بين أمون و زيوس، كما ربطوا بين موت و هيرا. 

كما ارتبط خنوم بزيوس أيضا ربما بسبب شبهه بأمون، و بما أن نوع الكبش المميز له انقرض مبكرا، أصبح خنوم أيضا يرتبط بكبش أمون.

قدس الإغريق أمون ، كما زاوج الفينيقيون بين بعل و حمون (أمون الأمازيغي) في صورة الإله بعل حمون.

يتبع​


----------



## alhor (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*




أنوبيس

أنوبيس Anubis

هو الإسم اليوناني لإله الموتى القديم ذو رأس الضبع في الميثولوجيا المصرية التي تلفظه الهيروغليفية بالإسم الأصح "أنبو" (أيضاً، آنوب، آنوبو، وب ، آينبو ، ينيبو، إنبو ). 

ويعرف أيضاً بـ سخم إم بت. صلوات لأنوبيس وجدت منحوتة في المقابر القديمة جداً في مصر. في كتابة اوناس يتم تشريكه مع "عين هوروس". 

أنوبيس يخدم كدليل للموتى  إله الموتى المؤخرين وحارس الدنيا السفلى.

-=-=0=-=-

أوزيريس

أوزيريس إله البعث و الحساب و هو رئيس محكمة الموتى عند قدماء المصريين، من آلهة التاسوع المقدس الرئيسي في الديانه المصريه القديمة. 

حسب الأسطورة المصرية، قتله أخوه الشرير ست، رمز الشر حيث قام بعمل احتفالية عرض فيها تابوت رائع قام الحاضرون بالنوم فيه لكنه لم يكن مناسبا إلا لأوزيريس و ألقاه في النيل سيب و قطع أوصاله و رمى بها إلى أنحاء متفرقه من وادي النيل, بكته أيزيس و أختها و بدأت رحلته بحثا عن أشلاء زوجها و كل مكان وجدت فيه جزء من جسده بنى المصريين المعابد مثل معبد أبيدوس الذي sيؤرخ لهذه الحادثة و موقع المعبد أقيم في العاصمه الأولى لمصر القديمه (ابيدوس) حيث وجدت رأس اوزيريس و في رسومات المعبد الذي أقامه الملك سيتي الأول أبو رمسيس الثاني الشهير تشرح التصويرات الجداريه ما قامت به إيزيس من تجميع لجسد أوزيريس و من ثم عملية المجامعة بينهما لتحمل أبنهما الإله حورس الذي يتصدى لأخذ ثأر أبيه من عمه و بسبب انتصاره على الموت وهب أوزيريس الحياة الأبديه و الألوهيه على العالم الثاني.

يتبع​


----------



## alhor (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*




أمحوتب

أمحوتب هو الإله السيد العظيم للمعرفة في مصر القديمة و أغمض الفراعنة و أعظمهم عبر التاريخ المصري القديم .


ظهوره

ظهر إمحوتب سنة 2800 قبل الميلاد في التاريخ الفرعوني القديم على أنه الرجل النابغة فهو أول مهندس معماري وأول طبيب معروف الاسم في التاريخ المدون بالإضافة للعديد من المجالات حتى إن البعض اعتبره صانع الأعاجيب. 

وقد عمل إمحوتب في القصر الملكي كمهندس للملك "زوسر" فصمم هرم زوسر المدرج في سقارة مصر حوالي 2630 ق.م. - 2611 ق.م. في الأسرة الثالثة. 

كما كان لعمل إمحوتب بالقصر الملكي بالإضافة لكونه مهندسا معماريا حصوله على العديد من الوظائف و الامتيازات التي يحلم بها العديد و التي تقتصر على الأسرة الحاكمة فقط .


تأثيره

كان لظهور إمحوتب أثر كبير في تطور العمارة الفرعونية بشكل كبير، فظهر بسبب براعته في فن العمارة : 

الهرم المدرج في هضبة سقارة، بدلاً من مباني العصور القديمة المكونة من الحجر والخشب . 

لم يكن إمحوتب بانيا للأهرامات و المعابد فحسب ، وهذا ما أدركه الكهنة الذين أذهلتهم عبقرية إمحوتب في العديد من المجالات فكان يملك الكثير من المعرفة في الطب حيث كان على علم في فن التحنيط وعلم التشريح بالإضافة لمعرفته الكبيرة في علم النجوم . 

قام إمحوتب باختراع الكثير من العقاقير الطبية كما أنه أسس مدرسة لتعليم الطب في مدينة ممفيس المصرية ، والتي أصبحت بعد موته مقراً لعبادته. كذلك قام بتوحيد الآلهة المصرية بآلهة واحدة هي عبادة روح الشمس.


إرثه

أصبح إمحوتب فيما بعد إله للشفاء أو كإله للطب ، وله معبده في سقارة باسم معبد إمحوتب ،وصار مصحة يزورها المرضى من جميع أنحاء الأرض، حيث انتشرت عنه أخبار كثيرة تعلن نجاحه في شفاء الكثير من الأمراض و العقاقير الناجحة التي اخترعها ، وقد ظلت شهرته منتشرة حيث كرست له عدة أبنية في كثير من المعابد بمنطقة طيبة في معابد الكرنك والدير البحري ودير المدينة وجزيرة فيلة، كما بنى له بطلميوس الخامس معبداً.


ألقابه

حصل إمحوتب على الكثير من الألقاب من ضمنهما رئيس المهندسين، وسيد النحاتين ورئيس الوزراء، ولقب باسم " ابن بتاح " وقد نال إمحوتب شهرة عظيمة و واسعة عند الإغريق أيضا ، الذين سموه "أسكلبيوس" وعبدوه كإله في طيبة، وفي العصر الروماني عٌبد إمحوتب على أنه الرب الإغريقي "أسكلابيوس" بالإضافة إلى كونه رب الطب. 

نجد إمحوتب مصورا برجل من دون رموز ملكية أو إلهية ولكن برأس حليق كرأس كاهن أو نجده في الكثير من التماثيل وهو جالس على ركبتيه ممسكا بأوراق البردي بينما يلبس على رأسه قلنسوة "بتاح" إله مدينة ممفيس .


وفاته

تاريخ إمحوتب غامض من حيث ظهوره و اختفائه ، فعلى الرغم من الإبداع الفني الذي أحدثه في العمارة و اكتشافاته الطبية العديدة ، نجده يختفي بشكل غريب و غامض جدا من التاريخ الفرعوني بحيث لم يعد يذكر أي شيء عنه و كأنه لم يكن موجودا من قبل !! ومما يثير الاستغراب أكثر هو اختفاء قبره و الكتب التي ألفها مما يجعل اختفائه بهذا الشكل الغامض لغزا بحد ذاته ! وقد عجز علماء الآثار عن إيجاد أو العثور على قبره أو حتى العثور على بعض مؤلفاته. كما نجد أن معنى اسم (إمحوتب) يثير الغموض أيضا و يصبح لغزا يضاف لهذه الشخصية، فمعنى اسمه في اللغة الفرعونية ( الذي جاء في سلام ) !!! . فكأنه جاء و أحدث كل هذا التطور العمراني و الطبي و ذهب بسلام وهدوء تام .

يتبع​


----------



## alhor (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*




إيبة

كانت إيبة في الميثولوجيا المصرية إلهةً فرس نهر و ربة الولادة و حامية الأقصر. تزوجت آمون.

-=-=0=-=-

إيزيس

إيزيس (Isis)، هي ربة القمر لدي قدماء المصريين. 

وكان يرمز لها بامرأة علي حاجب جبين قرص القمر، عبدها المصريون القدماء والبطالمة والرومان.

كان لها معابدها في عدة بلدان رومانية، حيث كانت تعتبر أم الطبيعة وأصل الزمن، اشتهرت إيزيس بأسطورة أوزوريس زوجها، وشخصت في تماثيل وهي حاملة ابنها حورس، وفوق رأسها قرنان بينهما قرص القمر .

كانت للمصريون الأم المقدسة، وزوجة وأخت أوزوريس، شاركته في حكم مصر، وعندما قتل جمعت أشلاءه التي كانت قد دفنت في أنحاء شتى من مصر، وأعادت إحياءها بفضل قواها السحرية.

أنجبت ابنها حورس وساعدته لاستعادة العرش، وقد بجل المصريون القدماء إيزيس، واعتبروها الربة الحامية في جميع أنحاء مصر القديمة.

كان المصريون يعبدونها عبادة قائمة على الحب والإخلاص فصوروا لها صوراً من الجواهر لأنها في اعتقادهم أم الإله. وكان كهنتها الحليقون ينشدون لها الأناشيد ويسبحون بحمدها في العشي والإبكار.



معبد إيزيس بجزيرة فيلة

معبد إيزيس بجزيرة فيلةشُيدت معابد "فيلة" في الأصل لعبادة الإلهة "إيزيس".

وفى كل القرون اكتسبت فيلة مكانة خاصة في العبادات لدرجة أن حشد من أتباع تلك العبادة كانوا يجتمعون لإحياء قصة موت وبعث أوزوريس.

تم بناء المعبد الكبير خلال القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد ثم تلاه معابد امنحوتب وارسنوفيس. 

أما معبد حتحور فهو يعد آخر أثر بطلمى استكمل بنائه قبل عام 116 قبل الميلاد بواسطة ايورجيتس الثانى. 

وقد أضاف بطالمة آخرون نقوشا إلى فيله والتى تعتبر من روائع المعبد. 

ومن مصر امتدت عبادة الآلهة إيزيس إلى اليونان وروما وفى مختلف أنحاء الإمبراطورية حتى عندما تم تطبيق الحكم الرومانى في مصر حاول الحكام تجميل الجزيرة المقدسة، فقد بنى الإمبراطور أوغسطس معبد في الطرف الشمالى لفيلة في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد. أما تيبيريوس وآخرون فقد أضافوا صروحاً ونقوشا، كما بنى كلاوديوس، وتراجان، وهادريان، ودقلديانوس، مبان جديدة بالجزيرة استمر العمل فيها حتى القرن الرابع الميلادى.

ولشدة سيطرة عبادة إيزيس في جزيرة فيلة أدى ذلك إلى امتداد تلك العبادة على مدى قرون عديدة متحدية بذلك مرسوم الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الذى أصدره عام 391 ميلادية والذى يفرض فيه الديانة المسيحية على جميع أنحاء الإمبراطورية الرومانية. 

وفى عام 550 بعد الميلاد وتحت حكم جوستنيان وصلت المسيحية إلى جزيرة فيلة وبدأت صفحة جديدة في تاريخها.

وتكون مجتمع جديد مسيحى في جزيرة فيله وتحولت قاعة الأعمدة لتكون مناسبة لممارسة الديانة الجديدة، وتم نقل الأحجار من بعض الآثار لبناء كنائس مسيحية في الجزيرة، ونمت قرية جديدة حول معبد إيزيس.

يتبع​


----------



## alhor (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*




بتاح

پتاح في الأساطير المصرية پتاح (أو بتاح، بالأبجدية الرومانية: Ptah) كان تأليه للربوة المقدسة في قصة بدء الخليقة الإنيادية، والتي كانت تعرف حرفيا بالإسم: "تا-تنن" (معناها: الأرض المرفوعة) أو تانن (الأرض المغمورة). 

أهمية پتاح في التاريخ يمكن فهمها من كون الإسم الغربي لمصر Egypt مشتق من الهجاء اليوناني للكلمة "ح-وت-كع-پتاح" (التي تُكتب أحيانا: حت-كا-پتاح)، وتعني "معبد كا پتاح) وهو معبد في منف.

وحسب حجر شباكة بإن پتاح نادى على الدنيا إلى الوجود، بعدما رأى الخليقة في قلبه أثناء منامه، فتكلمها فكانت، لذا فإسمه يعني الفاتح (كفاتح فاه). 

ولذا فإن طقوس فتح الفم، التي كان يؤديها الكهنة في الجنازات ليطلقوا الروح من الجسد، أول من بدأها كان پتاح. 

أتوم خلقه پتاح ليحكم الخليقة بينما هو جالس فوق الربوة المقدسة.

في الفن، يبدو پتاح كرجل مكفن ملتحي، غالبا ما يعتمر طاقية، ويداه قابضتان على عنخ، واس و دجد وهي رموز الحياة والقوة والإتزان بالترتيب. 

كما يعتقد كذلك أن پتاح جسد نفسه في العجل أبيس.

في منف كان پتاح يُعبد وكان يُرى على أنه والد أتوم، أو بصفة أدق كوالد نفرتوم، الأقنوم الأحدث سناً لأتوم. 

وعندما اندمجت المعتقدات الإنيادية و اوگدواد فيما بعد، بأتوم أصبح رع (أتوم-رع)، والذي كان يُرى على أنه حورس (رع-هراختي)، مما أدى إلى القول أن پتاح تزوج سخمت، والتي كانت تعتبر في ذلك الوقت اقنوم لحتحور، أم حورس، وبالتالي أم أتوم.

ولما كان پتاح هو الربوة المقدسة، وكلمته بدأت الوجود، فقد اعتُبر إله الحرفيين، وخصوصا الحرف الحجرية. ونتيحة لإرتباط الحرف الحجرية بالمقابر و ارتباط المقابر الملكية بطيبة، فإن الحرفيين اعتبروا أنه يحكم مصائرهم. 

وبالتالي فكرائد (أول) الحرفيين وهم أول الخليقة بإن پتاح أصبح إله البعث. 

ولما كان سِكِر كان أيضا إله الحرفيين والبعث، بأن سكر لاحقا دمج مع پتاح ليصبحا پتاح-سِكِر.

پتاح-سِكِر بالتدريج أصبحت تشخيص للشمس أثناء الليل، حيث أن الشمس تبدو كما لو كانت تُبعث كل ليلة، وپتاح كان الربوة المقدسة، الواقعة تحت الأرض. 

وبالتالي فإن پتاح-سكر أصبح إلهاً للعالم السفلي . 

وبالتالي ففي زمن الدولة الوسطى، اندمج مع أوزيريس، إله العالم السفلي، ليعرفا بإسم پتاح-سكر-اوزيريس.

يتبع​


----------



## alhor (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*




تحوت

تحوت إله الحكمة عند الفراعنة.

أحد أرباب ثامون الأشمونين الكوني.

يعتبر من أهم الآلهة المصرية القديمة، ويُصور برأس (أبو منجل).. نظيره الأنثوي الآلهة (ماعت) ولقد كان ضريحه الأساسي في (أشمون) حيث كان المعبود الأساسي هناك.

وفي وقت لاحق أعاد اليونانيون تسميته بـ(Hermopolis) [ولقد رآه اليونانيون كمبعوث الآلهة تمامًا كـ(هرمز-Hermes)] كما أن العرب اعادوا تسميته بـ(أشمونين).

له أضرحة في عدة أماكن أخرى منها على سبيل المثال (أبيدوس) يعرض كتاب (The Gods of the Egyptians) أقوالاً بأن (تحوت) ولد من جمجمة (ست)، كما يعرض أقوالاً أخرى بأنه ولد من قلب (رع). 

لقد كان يُعتبر قلب (رع) ولسانه، بالإضافة لنقله إرادة (رع) للبشر. 

وفي علم الأساطير المصري لعب (تحوت) العديد من الأدوار الحيوية والبارزة، بالإضافة لكونه أحد الآلهين -الأخرى كانت (ماعت)- الذين وقفا على جانبي مركب (رع). 

لقد كان إلهًا للسحر والكتابة والأدب والعلم كما أنه اشترك في حساب الموتى.

وكان يمتلك قدرات سحرية فائقة، حتى أن المصريين قد إعتقدوا في "كتاب تحوت" والذى يحول قارئه إلى أعظم ساحر متمكن في العالم.

-=-=0=-=-

حتحور

حتحور إلهة الجمال و الحب عند الفراعنة.

يتبع​


----------



## alhor (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*




حورس

حورس هو اله القمر عند قدماء المصريين. 

بدأ تشييد هذا المعبد الضخم للإله "حورس" في عهد "بطليموس الثالث - يورجيتس الأول" (كلمة "يورجيتس" تعنى "المُحسن") Ptolemy III Euergetes I في سنة 237 ق.م، واستغرق بناء هذا المعبد حوالى 200 سنة، حيث تم الانتهاء من إنشائه في عهد "بطليموس الثالث عشر" في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد. 

و ذكرا في أحد الاساطير شهرة في مصر القديمة وكان يعتبر رمز الخير والعدل. 

وقد كان أوزيريس إله البعث و الحساب عند المصريين .

وقد قتله أخوه الشرير، ست، رمز الشر وقد كانت امه هي من جمعت ابوه بعد ان قطعه عمه وجامعت ابوه وقد كانت امه إيزيس (Isis) هي ربة القمر لدي قدماء المصريين.

-=-=0=-=-

خونسو

خونسو أو خونس هي إلهة القمر في الديانة المصرية القديمة.

يتبع​


----------



## alhor (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*




مونت

مونت Montju (أو منتو) وهو صقر إله الحرب عند الفراعنة .

-=-=0=-=-

هابي

هاپي (أو هابي) إله النيل عند الفراعنة المصريين. 

وينطق ايضا (حابى) ومعناه السعيد أو جالب السعادة.

-=-=0=-=-

نخبيت

نخبيت Nekhbet هى ربة تمثلها الرخمه رمز مدينة "الكاب" بمصر العليا. 

و سرعان ما غدت نخبيت الربة حارسة الجنوب، مثلما كانت الكوبرا واجيت Wadjyt التى من بوتو Buto رمز مستنقعات الدلتا. 

و توجد بهذه الصفة في كثير من الصور و النقوش كحامية للملك، بينما تستعمل الرخمه رمزا في تكوين التاج الملكى. 

كانت سيدة أودية الصحراء التى تشرف "الكاب" على مخارجها. 

و لما نشأت الأساطير عادل المصريون نخبيت بالربات الأخريات، مثل حتحور ، و منحت مكانا في الدورة الشمسية. 

و يعتقد الشعب أنها ربة الولادات، و لهذا شبهها الإغريق بالربة إيليثيا Eileithya.

​


----------



## gigi angel (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*

مرسى اوىى على  الموضوع الجميل ده بجد معلومات جديده


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*

يثبت فورا .
يا ريت تكبير الخط لاحقا .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*



واووووو معلومات اكثر من رااائعه 

ميرسى جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*


----------



## قلم حر (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعرف عن الألهه المصرية الفرعونية...؟!*

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا للموضوع المميز .


----------

